# So, the wife wants



## Jtaylor33 (Dec 2, 2011)

Someone to watch us have sex. Now I don't know how serious this is but we were talking fantasies and she mentioned wanting to be watched by a stranger. 

Now, we have done some wild stuff. Been to a swingers club ( not to participate) we have been in a porn booth in a porn store. had sex at night in a park. 

Now I am not against the idea and obviously we have more to talk about before we even get close to it but curious if this is common and if anyone has exp. 

I don't know if she wants man or woman. what she wants them to watch or if this is just hot talk. 


So women is this a common fantasy? Have you thought of this or have a desire for it? Have you done it? How did it go?

Men, what are your thoughts? For or against ? have you done it? how did it go?


----------



## AnonymousMe (Apr 29, 2012)

Man:
Well I must say I have never been asked nor sought to have such an experience. I think maybe if it was indeed a pure stranger that I would never see again, and it would win be a good chunk of brownie points towards my fantasy; then I could probably do it. Then again, I have sadly never been in much of a sexual-experimental relationship.

Sorry I can't truly give you the response you were probably looking for, but if it were me. I think I could probably give it a shot if like I previously mentioned, it was no one I would probably ever see again. And if I did do it, it would only be because it was her request.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

Tell her not to drink the water. Their putting something in the water. Don't drink the water!



OK, to be on the serious side. It seems that you have already tried voyeurism and you are comfortable with that. 
My question is why you would ask about this subject on a pro-marriage forum? Wouldn't you get more answers related to those experiences from a ALS forum, where members engage in that type activity.
You must know most members of this site are here to enhance or repair their monogamous relationships. If your looking for reasons to not to continue this type of activity, you will find that here.


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

To be honest I'm glad my wife wouldn't ask me to do this, because being voyeuristic isn't my cup of tea (I'm a modest person). Still if my wife did ask for it, I'd recommend doing in a place where any lookers on couldn't reach or touch either of you.

Last thing you need some some perv getting overly excited and thinking he can jump in. Also I'd be concerned about pictures being taken.

Maybe I'm just paranoid though, but that's what immediately jumps to mind for me.


----------



## Jtaylor33 (Dec 2, 2011)

anchorwatch said:


> Tell her not to drink the water. Their putting something in the water. Don't drink the water!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im not sure what this board being pro marriage has to do with my post? I am just asking if this is common in marriage and if any one has experienced it.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Jtaylor33 said:


> So women is this a common fantasy? Have you thought of this or have a desire for it? Have you done it? How did it go?
> 
> Men, what are your thoughts? For or against ? have you done it? how did it go?


This is a fairly common fantasy.

Since you`re not prudes but you seem a little hesitant about this why not try a webcam hook-up before committing to an in person scene?

Shouldn`t be too difficult to enlist someone to watch y`all go at it on cam.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

i have truly been cheated


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

anchorwatch said:


> You must know most members of this site are here to enhance or repair their monogamous relationships. If your looking for reasons to not to continue this type of activity, you will find that here.


Actually I must have missed that in the forum TOS.

I thought this board was here to support marriage in general.
Not just some peoples very narrow definition of marriage.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

tacoma said:


> Actually I must have missed that in the forum TOS.
> 
> I thought this board was here to support marriage in general.
> Not just some peoples very narrow definition of marriage.


I was posing a question to the OP. As to why he wouldn't ask this question on a site where posters engage in these activities? 
That being my point wouldn't he get answers from a larger target population? I know it can be offensive. No offence was meant here. 
But he did ask for thoughts, for or against.
I do state that _most_ people (not all) are here for support in their monogamous relationships. I do stand by that statement. I agree there are other opinions, but they would be in the minority. That said, I do expect and have seen that the majority of post on this forum to be against this type of sexual activity.

As for my beliefs on this. I believe that most people hope for and actively seek out someone to partner with, in intimacy, for life. 

I'm sorry if that's too narrow for anyone, I do stand by it and profess it. Again I mean no offence, and it's all debatable.


----------

